# Brioni for Donald J Trump



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before, but I caught a glimpse of the label inside POTUS’s jacket. It’s defintely Brioni. Is it their custom to personalize the label? 



P.s. I purposely posted in the interchange as I’m sure the tone will quickly devolve.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if he gets his via EBay! :icon_scratch:

I'm not a Brioni fellow but all of my brand new Oxxford highest quality suits and jackets were purchased at a fraction of retail on "The Bay."

Good insight in posting to The Interchange. Likely to deteriorate quickly,....


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Probably a fake label.

The guy is practically incapable of honesty - no reason his clothing labels should be an exception.

Check out this amusing anecdote:





DH


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I completely agree on the dishonestly label, likely to do well in the future as a politician,...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

You gotta love the interchange, no?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> You gotta love the interchange, no?


You were proved right.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

https://www.businessinsider.com/why-donald-trumps-suits-look-cheap-2016-11

DH


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Is he the first president not to wear American made suits?


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Dhaller said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/why-donald-trumps-suits-look-cheap-2016-11
> 
> DH


_Why should you care about any of this? Because like it or not, you can tell a lot about someone by the way they dress and how much effort they put into it. For Trump, it's not a stretch to say that he isn't detail-oriented, based solely on how he presents himself._

I don't buy for one minute that his look isn't highly calculated and that he doesn't pay a great deal of attention to the details.

This is all intentional and he's been doing it for decades.

It's like the way he shakes hands with people.

It's a power thing: I'm the boss. I'm in charge. I'm rich. I don't care* what you think because I don't have to! Eff you!

* Even though he very much does.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fraser Tartan said:


> _Why should you care about any of this? Because like it or not, you can tell a lot about someone by the way they dress and how much effort they put into it. For Trump, it's not a stretch to say that he isn't detail-oriented, based solely on how he presents himself._
> 
> I don't buy for one minute that his look isn't highly calculated and that he doesn't pay a great deal of attention to the details.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how when someone is either disliked or it's deemed safe to critique every aspect of his appearance and dress how nit picky these people can get.

BHO habitually looked terrible in formal wear though I don't recall the same level of psychoanalysis.

I think this is just Trumps way of saying F you to everyone. "I wear custom made suits that cost $8000 and don't care how they fit."


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Or it's because he doesn't know how a suit should fit. I have no doubt that he has rack upon rack of the finest Brioni navy blue suits, but he looks like a slob (the tie that hangs down long enough to cover the real Don jr doesn't help either). Politics aside, dude doesn't know how to dress.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

jts287 said:


> Or it's because he doesn't know how a suit should fit. I have no doubt that he has rack upon rack of the finest Brioni navy blue suits, but he looks like a slob (the tie that hangs down long enough to cover the real Don jr doesn't help either). Politics aside, dude doesn't know how to dress.


I can not argue with that.  It's the psychoanalyzing that makes me laugh.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Barack had his mom jeans, Don had his Brioni tents, Manafort had his Gucci ostrich coat. Not sure we're going to get many style lessons from today's pols.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> I can not argue with that. It's the psychoanalyzing that makes me laugh.


An interesting observation. And I agree.

Psycho-babble IMO.

Who can say about the personalities involved? Especially when we're talking about our uber-extreme, completely out of touch career politicians,....


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I will certainly agree that one can judge little from dress.

It's like those ridiculous posts around here from time to time asserting that trad style somehow conflates with superior morality, or that being well-dressed somehow connotes a better person. There's really no relationship whatsoever between "dress" and "character".

(Actually, my subjective experience is that very well dressed men tend to be of somewhat *lesser* character; some of the worst people I've known have dressed very well.)

DH


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)




----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

jts287 said:


> Barack had his mom jeans, Don had his Brioni tents, Manafort had his Gucci ostrich coat. Not sure we're going to get many style lessons from today's pols.


Manafort doesn't do Gucci. The ostrich is Bijan. He is also fond of Alan Couture.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree that he intentionally looks like a slob. I saw an interview of Trump from the early 70s when he was just starting out with his father and back then he looked very sharp.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

AJE said:


> I agree that he intentionally looks like a slob. I saw an interview of Trump from the early 70s when he was just starting out with his father and back then he looked very sharp.


Well, he got fat; many men who are trim in their youth have difficulty making the transition to, er, greater girth.

There *are* very natty men of heft (I believe Flanderian has a thread on the topic), but *in general*, fat men tend to look like slobs. Trump falls into this latter category.

DH


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

He got fat all right but I didn't want to say that since it is no excuse for wearing ill fitting clothes. He's not overly obese but those suits make him look so.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

The clothes don't fit Trump.
If they were cut right, fitted and made properly Trump would look far better.
One tailor I talked to thought Bill Gates was terrible dressed at second rate. The richest man dressed shoddy- mtm. Trump has no excuse either. He plenty of money to dress first rate.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

It just proves the old adage that money doesn't buy you class.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

Billionaire Carlos Slim also wears Brioni suits. He used to own Saks until he sold it to Canada's Hudson's Bay Company about five years ago. Apparently he walks around his office in his socks.
A lot of these billionaire types like Bill Gates are not interested in dressing sharp. A lot of them are nerds or had humble beginnings and they have other priorities. Some like that Facecrap guy Zuckerberg wear the same clothes every day (apparently he has like 100 of the same t-shirts and hoodies) since it's one less decision that they have to make in a day.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I think of it like this.... Some guys are so rich and so set in life that they don't need to try anymore. Look at Hugh Hefner. He didn't wear bespoke suits and $5k pairs of shoes. He wore pyjamas!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Troones said:


> I think of it like this.... Some guys are so rich and so set in life that they don't need to try anymore. Look at Hugh Hefner. He didn't wear bespoke suits and $5k pairs of shoes. He wore pyjamas!


 But Hughes was crippled by OCD in his later years, and ended up being quite mad. In his younger days, according to his biographers: "Hughes never bought one pair of imported shoes when he could buy 20, never purchased one car when he could have half a dozen," they wrote. "He bought up fancy watches by the tray and was fitted for 20 hand-cut Brooks Brothers suits in a single afternoon."

It doesn't matter how wealthy you are, it's not about trying, it's about self respect. Trump wants to look good, otherwise he wouldn't bother with good suits, he just doesn't listen, or doesn't want to listen.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> But Hefner was crippled by OCD in his later years, and ended up being quite mad. In his younger days, according to his biographers: "Hughes never bought one pair of imported shoes when he could buy 20, never purchased one car when he could have half a dozen," they wrote. "He bought up fancy watches by the tray and was fitted for 20 hand-cut Brooks Brothers suits in a single afternoon."
> 
> It doesn't matter how wealthy you are, it's not about trying, it's about self respect. Trump wants to look good, otherwise he wouldn't bother with good suits, he just doesn't listen, or doesn't want to listen.


The skin trade really pays off!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

There are some major ruffled jimmies in here! TDS in full effect.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> The skin trade really pays off!


Well caught!
But yes it does..
(edited original)


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Not so bad here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Why the President appears to have dropped a bit of weight...looking pretty snazzy! By his EOT he could be quite the Dandy, or not.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Why the President appears to have dropped a bit of weight...looking pretty snazzy! By his EOT he could be quite the Dandy, or not.


See that CNN logo in the background? The pic is fake news! Haha. 

Actually it seems to be from one of the primary debates so if anything he's packed on a few pounds since then. Sometimes I think he wouldn't look so bad if he just buttoned his jacket.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> See that CNN logo in the background? The pic is fake news! Haha.
> 
> Actually it seems to be from one of the primary debates so if anything he's packed on a few pounds since then. Sometimes I think he wouldn't look so bad if he just buttoned his jacket.


You're correct about this being from one of the debates - he also wore this rig during his first congressional address, and looked quite well put together. I'd lay decent money this is from Martin Greenfield. It's also clearly a look that was put together by his team, and one that he isn't willing to emulate on a regular basis.

I think a combination of coming to prominence during the 80s and 90s (when looser cut suits were de rigeur) and being unwilling to adjust his fit with his expanding girth are to blame for the Brioni tents.


----------

